# Lodge Deep Skillet - Cooking dessert



## AwesomeOpossum74 (Sep 28, 2021)

My wife requested this deep skillet: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00063RWXO/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

We're in the process of seasoning it (multiple cycles), and haven't used it yet.  I'm thinking it's inauguration could be a nice camp dutch oven style cake dessert (oven or stove), before we move on to stews.  One caveat: for some reason my family doesn't seem to like cobblers, a trait definitely not passed down by me.

Would dutch oven recipes work in this?  Any recommended recipes?


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 28, 2021)

Sounds like you are getting into Cast Iron Cooking!  LOL  I love all of mine - not a big collection but very happy with them! 

I've also gotten a couple of magazine recipe books that are unfortunately still lost in the jungle of boxes in storage. 

Google and you will find a plethora of places to check out, such as: 

country living

bonappetit

tasteofhome


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 28, 2021)

This would work as a dutch oven. Happy Cooking!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 28, 2021)

There are three types of Dutch ovens, enameled cast iron, fore use on a stovetop, or in the oven - https://www.google.com/search?q=Lodge+Enameled+Cast+Iron+Dutch+Oven&stick=H4sIAAAAAAAAAONgVuLVT9c3NCwyyy0or0ixfMRowS3w8sc9YSn9SWtOXmPU5OIKzsgvd80rySypFJLmYoOyBKX4uVB18ixiVfbJT0lPVXDNS8xNzUlNUXBOLC5R8CzKz1NwKS1JzlDwL0vNAwDuiE9kcgAAAA&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjfis-dhqLzAhVFqp4KHVmNC0QQlr4CegQIOhAW&biw=1227&bih=567&dpr=1.1

cast iron Dutch oven, used on stovetop, in oven, or on campfire, or over charcoal, needs to be seasoned  - https://www.lodgecastiron.com/product/dutch-oven?sku=L2SP3

Camp Dutch oven has legs to stabilize it and allow hot coals, or embers to be placed under it.  The lid is shaped to hold hot embers, or charcoal on top, providing heat from both the top and bottom, turning it into a camp oven.  You can make everything from soups, to lasagna, to cakes, cobblers, even some iterations of pie in it.  example - https://www.lodgecastiron.com/product/camp-dutch-oven?sku=L8CO3

Note: even the enameled Dutch oven can be used over fire.  However, to make it easy to clean up any soot deposited from the fire, rub the outside ot the Dutch oven to completely cover the sides, and bottom with Ivory Soap.  The soot will wash off easily, with almost no effort.

All of the Dutch ovens will make great cobblers, crisps (like apple crisp), dump cakes, Betties, puddings, and other deserts.  They are also great for stewing, braising, roasting, and simmering.  You can make a great turkey dressing in a Dutch oven, or rustic bread.  Chicken and dumplings, anyone?   If using cast iron Dutch ovens, they must be well seasoned to prevent food from sticking, and isolate acidic, or alkali foods from the base metal.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## AwesomeOpossum74 (Sep 28, 2021)

dragnlaw said:


> Sounds like you are getting into Cast Iron Cooking!  LOL  I love all of mine - not a big collection but very happy with them!


Yes, I suppose I am!  In my short experience, there are a lot of positives to it over other types, and not a lot of negatives.  My first was a flat skillet I bought to pan sear steaks on, then started cooking my eggs on it.

Wife wanted a 12" pan to replace her warped SS Calphalon, so we got her a CS that she seems to have taken well to.

We're slowly buying more, but so far I don't think we've gotten rid of any of the old stuff that's supposed to get replaced.  The cabinets are filling up!

I'm not really sure what's given me more interest in cooking in the last couple years.  Maybe I'm just bored and want to try new things.



dragnlaw said:


> I've also gotten a couple of magazine recipe books that are unfortunately still lost in the jungle of boxes in storage.
> 
> Google and you will find a plethora of places to check out, such as:
> 
> ...


Thanks for these.  I've found a couple recipes.  Since my family has limited preferences, I think we're going to try out monkey bread first.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 28, 2021)

You certainly don't have to eschew all other types of cookware because you like CI. In addition to CI, I have Teflon coated pans and air-ply SS pans. I use them all.


----------



## AwesomeOpossum74 (Sep 28, 2021)

Andy M. said:


> You certainly don't have to eschew all other types of cookware because you like CI. In addition to CI, I have Teflon coated pans and air-ply SS pans. I use them all.



Oh, I'm not eschewing SS or CS.  But the SS pans we have are hand-me-downs, some are warped, and need replacement anyway.  Might as well do something new.

The exception for me would be teflon, having to replace them every few years, no matter how careful we are.  As an environmentally conscious person, I think it's wasteful, and I want utensils that will last me the rest of my life.

As a side, I also dabble in classic woodworking, using manual tools, and no electricity.  Maybe there's some romanticism to it, but I just prefer old style to modern.  Same when working on my cars; Gimme an old wrench before pneumatic or electric.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 28, 2021)

Save some of those other types of pots and pans. When you get older, you may find that you no longer enjoy picking up those heavy cast iron ones.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Sep 28, 2021)

Have you considered Tarte Tatin? Or is that skillet too deep?


----------



## AwesomeOpossum74 (Sep 28, 2021)

karadekoolaid said:


> Have you considered Tarte Tatin? Or is that skillet too deep?



Basically an upside-down tart apple pie?  I'm up for it!


----------



## karadekoolaid (Sep 28, 2021)

AwesomeOpossum74 said:


> Basically an upside-down tart apple pie?  I'm up for it!



the best demo I´ve ever seen is by Gordon Ramsay. He was first trained as a pastry chef in France, and _this_ demo is just great. Not an easy one to master, but worth giving it a go.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rfn7oZYnLlU


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 28, 2021)

Off topic, but related:  If your really up for trying something new to you, you won't be disappointed with a high quality carbon steel wok.  Talk about a versatile cooking vessel; I've used mine for deep frying, stir fry, braising, boiling, simmering, as an omelet pan, for making rice, pasta, chili, all kinds of Asian recipes, making popcorn, steaming rice, steaming tamales, etc.  The wok is seasoned just like cast iron, and  most of the same benefits.  The difference is that the bottom of the wok can get blistering hot, while the shape rapidly dissipates heat so that food can be pushed onto the cooler sides to avoid overcooking.  carbon steel doesn't have the thermal mass of cast iron, and so doesn't store heat as well.  However, that same property allows it to absorb heat from the source faster, and so, if you have a sufficient heat source, you can still sear foods beautifully.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 28, 2021)

karadekoolaid said:


> the best demo I´ve ever seen is by Gordon Ramsay. He was first trained as a pastry chef in France, and _this_ demo is just great. Not an easy one to master, but worth giving it a go.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rfn7oZYnLlU



The crème anglaise, does that get poured on the individual servings?


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 29, 2021)

Individually? Yes, usually. Nicer presentation.


----------



## AwesomeOpossum74 (Sep 29, 2021)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Off topic, but related:  If your really up for trying something new to you, you won't be disappointed with a high quality carbon steel wok...



Yep, wife has mentioned getting one.  But for now we need to slow our roll, as we're running out of storage!  Maybe once we've pared down a bit.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 29, 2021)

The Lodge deep skillet your wife requested is commonly refereed to as a "chicken fryer" ~~ It can be used for many recipes/cooking methods. ~~ I suggest before moving into desserts use the 'pot' to fry foods....chicken, fish, french fries etc. Also use it for baking biscuits, cornbread etc. These will give you excellent results as well as continue to season the 'pot' for other uses. Once it is well seasoned, for a dessert try a pineapple upside down cake.   Have Fun!


----------



## AwesomeOpossum74 (Sep 30, 2021)

Uncle Bob said:


> The Lodge deep skillet your wife requested is commonly refereed to as a "chicken fryer" ~~ It can be used for many recipes/cooking methods. ~~ I suggest before moving into desserts use the 'pot' to fry foods....chicken, fish, french fries etc. Also use it for baking biscuits, cornbread etc. These will give you excellent results as well as continue to season the 'pot' for other uses. Once it is well seasoned, for a dessert try a pineapple upside down cake.   Have Fun!



Too late!  Tuesday we made the monkey bread, which came out great, and required only minimal scrubbing to get the caramelized sugar off.  Last night was chicken and rice, also very easy to clean.  We'll hit a heavier dessert sometime in the near future.


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 30, 2021)

AwesomeOpossum74 said:


> My wife requested this deep skillet: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00063RWXO/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> We're in the process of seasoning it (multiple cycles), and haven't used it yet.  I'm thinking it's inauguration could be a nice camp dutch oven style cake dessert (oven or stove), before we move on to stews.  One caveat: for some reason my family doesn't seem to like cobblers, a trait definitely not passed down by me.
> 
> Would dutch oven recipes work in this?  Any recommended recipes?



It says that it is pre-seasoned. why do you have to season again?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 30, 2021)

I say - forget about new pans.  Go to garage/estate sales, or Ebay, thrift shops, etc., and look for Griswold cast iron.  It's superior to anything you can purchase today.  Many people don't know the value, or utility of a Griswold pan, maybe with the exception of this - https://boroughfurnace.com/.  Did I mention that this company charges top dollar for their cook wear?

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 30, 2021)

I found someone selling old Griswold pans at a flea market a couple of years ago. None of the pieces was priced under $100!  Griswold may be great but it’s no longer in the same category as mainline CI where low price is one of the top selling points.


----------



## AwesomeOpossum74 (Oct 1, 2021)

CharlieD said:


> It says that it is pre-seasoned. why do you have to season again?


Partly because of the types of foods we're planning for it.  Wife likes to cook some acidic, as well as naturally sticky meals.  But we've done a couple of easy cooks in it which I think would count for adding seasoning.


----------



## AwesomeOpossum74 (Oct 1, 2021)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I say - forget about new pans.  Go to garage/estate sales, or Ebay, thrift shops, etc., and look for Griswold cast iron.  It's superior to anything you can purchase today.



CLOTN, maybe we're of the same classic cloth?

But what makes it superior?

I have and use lots of classical woodworking tools, many of which are more than 100 years old.  Hand planes, hand saws, chisels, etc.  I love them.  They are made from old cast iron, spring steel, woods that are difficult to find today, etc.  But by today's standards they would not not be considered precision manufactured, and require a lot of re-tuning before they can be trusted to touch wood.

In a similar vane, what is it about, for instance Griswold, that makes it great compared to more modern makes?


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 1, 2021)

AwesomeOpossum74 said:


> Partly because of the types of foods we're planning for it.  Wife likes to cook some acidic, as well as naturally sticky meals.  But we've done a couple of easy cooks in it which I think would count for adding seasoning.


The more fatty foods you cook in it, the more seasoned it becomes. Do you like bacon?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 1, 2021)

Griswold pans weren't as thick, and heavy as the other brands, and were polished smooth on the cooking surface, making them even more stick-free once seasoned.  Also, the Griswold sand casting process produced a more refined pan to start with.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 1, 2021)

Chief, you always mention Griswold but you never mention Wagner. I'm guessing that you own Griswold. [emoji6] I have two Wagner skillets that Mom gave me in 1980. They are smoother and lighter than Lodge cast iron. Both brands were once owned by the same company. 

https://thekitchenprofessor.com/blog/cast-iron/wagner-versus-griswold-cast-iron


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 1, 2021)

All my cast iron is new. Two are Lodge and on his actually Food Network brand. They are heavy and not as smooth as the old Griswold or Wagner.

I'm not sure what I'm missing because they are "rough" and "heavy". The way I see it, the extra iron that makes my pans relatively heavy are a benefit in that there is more iron to hold heat. Isn't that one of the quoted benefits of CI? 

As for the smooth surface, I don't cook eggs in my CI. So what's the benefit of a smoother cooking surface? 

What am I missing. Are these differences practical or just nostalgic reminiscences?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 2, 2021)

Andy M. said:


> All my cast iron is new. Two are Lodge and on his actually Food Network brand. They are heavy and not as smooth as the old Griswold or Wagner.
> 
> I'm not sure what I'm missing because they are "rough" and "heavy". The way I see it, the extra iron that makes my pans relatively heavy are a benefit in that there is more iron to hold heat. Isn't that one of the quoted benefits of CI?
> 
> ...



Yes, there are trade-offs.  I own Lodge, Griswold, Wagner, and Redstone CI.  Truth be told, my Lodge pans are just as Non-stick after several years of use, and do retain consistent temperature better than the thinner Griswold, and Wagner pans.  The Redstone is a grilling pan, with raised metal ridges designed for high heat searing, and grill marks.  All of them work wonderfully.  To avoid uneven heating, I use a heat distributing diffuser plate - https://www.amazon.com/Diffuser-Stove-Electric-Flame-Simmer/dp/B07664Z2MN

Each brand has its strengths  and weaknesses.

I was fortunate to find a set of  Griswold in multiple sizes when the parents of a co-worker passed on.  Not that the deaths were a good thing, but it was their time.  In any case, the co-worker who inherited the pans was willing to let them go for $20 per pan.  I thought the price was too little, and gave him more per pan, but within my budget.  

I believe that Griswold, and Wagner have sentimental value for me, as those were the brands my parents, and grandparents used.  My Mom had a huge15 inch Wagner that I would throw into the boat when I, and my best friend would go fishing for a weekend.  You couldn't beat it for frying up some spuds, and freshly caught, skinned, and fillets of perch, or bass over a cooking fire.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 2, 2021)

Andy, I don't have a problem with modern CI cookware. In my collection I have Wagner, Lodge, Le Creuset, Staub, Dansk, and Waterford Colorcast. Quite a mix of new and old, but I love them all.


----------

